

WhatsApp Was Valued At ~$1.5B In Final Round Before Sale - davidbarker
http://www.techcrunch.com/2014/02/21/whatsapp/

======
sp332
Remember, most of the deal was in FB stock. Maybe the WhatsApp people felt
that FB stock is overinflated, and therefore isn't really worth $12B.

------
ulfw
Yea and that's a helluva lot closer to what FB should have paid for it.

